# My target



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

This guy is filling my cams up with daylight pics and he has to go. So far when I'm there he isn't. Just a matter of time.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Just keeping his babies fed!


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Good luck. Probably looking for a juicy little fawn


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Get that S.O.B! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Try setting traps.


----------

